

Ask HN: What are some interesting programming language “features” - aspl

Title says it all, what are some interesting concepts, features, etc. in programming? From anything to popular languages like Haskell and C, to less popular or experimental&#x2F;research languages, what are some interesting features? Examples of use, etc would be great too! :)
======
saidajigumi
While there are certainly many interesting "features" in the broad sea of
programming languages, a risk of enumerating them is that of missing the
forest for the trees. More concretely, the things which make certain PLs
really, truly great tend to be _gestalt_ "features" that arise from well-
designed (or just lucky) combinations of traditional features. For example,
both Ruby and Python could be checklisted into appearing _very_ similar on a
feature basis. But I'll argue that DSLs are more easily designed and
implemented in Ruby, stemming from the details and combinations of its
features. Related, Haskell is reknowned for being "DSL friendly", but due to
completely different interactions of its features as compared to Ruby.

------
hackerboos
Erlang/Elixir - lightweight processes, pattern matching, flexible macro system

